# Solved: merge many photo files in many folders into one folder



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm looking for a free program which will let me pick about 80 folders with photos with unique names in them and with some sub-folders with photos with unique names in them and then copy all the photo files from the 80 photo folders and sub-folders into one folder.

I"ve already renamed 3,000 photos to unique names. I just want to avoid having to manually copy and paste photos from every folder into one folder.


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, I just renamed 3,000 photos contained in over 80 folders/sub folders so that the photo file names are unique so I can put them on a DVD and watch them on the TV. If they are in folders, then they will not play unless I select the folder on the DVD player. If all the files are on the DVD without being in folders, then they all will play consequtively.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If all the sub(sub) folders containing pictures are in one folder ....
Do a windows search for ... *.jpg in the top folder ... (for example) ...
Then from the search results ... Select all (CRTL+A) .. Copy (CRTL+C) ..
Then paste (CRTL+V) to the new folder.

I hope all the renames are unique file names ... or they will be overwritten.


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

That's a great answer. thanks.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Be sure to check the search count ... Then the new folder tally .. to see if you got them all.


----------

